# '03 Renault Clio - Nexus 7 project



## avasconcelos (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi!

I'm from Portugal, and after a few weeks of searching rootzwiki and some projects i've decided to go for a project with a 2012 Nexus 32 Gb.

At this time i've collected some information about the required hardware to accomplish this multimedia setup, so i will list the things i (think) need, and i would like to ask your opinion, and if i'm not choosing the right piece of hardware please let me know:

- Nexus 7 32GB - Version 2012

- Dock Station - http://ebay.eu/1fWuad1

- DC-DC converter (12v to 5v for N7) - http://ebay.eu/1dYOPlt

- OTG Cable

- DELOCK usb hub - http://ebay.eu/1lAuLWq

- DELOCK usb power adapter - http://amzn.to/1hgz5uF

- Audio groundloop isolator - http://ebay.eu/1lAwfjn

- RCA Y Splitter to split to 4 channels AMP - http://ebay.eu/1dYT3JZ

- DAC USB Muse DA10 - http://ebay.eu/PFrTfA

- RCA to RCA Cable - http://ebay.eu/1e19xB0

OK, now i will explain how i think i should setup the connections if i'm saying something stupid, please correct me.

I'll use a dock station to fix in my dash to be able to easly remove the tablet whenever i want.

So, first i will connect the DC-DC converter to car battery using the ignition power -> then connect the DELOCK USB hub to power up the nexus through the dock station.

Now i need your help, what's the best way to connect to the DAC USB from nexus and power up the DAC itself?

After this step i should connect the DAC to Audio groundloop isolator and then use the RCA Y splitter to connect to the 4 channel amplifier. I believe i didn't forget anything.

Possible connection diagram










I've some doubts about the USB HUB. Maybe there are better options that can be used to connect an external USB HDD or USB Flash drive??

Feel free to give your opinions.

As soon as i start the dash customization i will post some pictures.

Thanks,


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Olá,

I'm using a external powered 7 port hub from Mitsai, I found out to be cool at a Worten store

http://www.worten.pt/store/hub-7-portas-usb2-0-aliment-et3635-pret.html










I connected everything, includind a 2,5" HDD with a 3m usb cable and so far so good... I choose to feed the power directly to the hub (solder) and then from the hub to the tablet rather than using extra plugs, it helps with consistency. Nice to see another portuguese buddy starting his own project, I hadn't yet the time to post about my own, but I will soon..

Cheers


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey avasconcelos,

Here it is, my own project: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/210497-xapt3r5s-in-dash-project-symphonynexus/

I'm following yours and hoping to see more updates soon. If you have any questions or have anything I may help you with feel free to PM me any time.

Boa sorte e bom trabalho


----------

